# Having trouble with flame moss



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe your tank is too warm? Most mosses prefer cooler water temperatures.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Its at 82 but the person I got it from also had it at 82. I'll lower it to around 79 or so to see if it works but I'm not positive if that's the problem.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

How is the flow rate in your tank?

Better flow is good for moss especially moss like this.

Also how long have you had this in your tank? Some mosses have acclimation periods some moss I've waited up to 2-3 months to get going.

-Andrew


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

A Hill -About a month or a little under. My flow rate is terrible and I did not know this about mosses. I have about 79 gph and am hoping to upgrade to an Eheim 2213 or 2215 but I still haven't decided which I should get (leaning towards the 2215 though).


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Well you might as well give it some time and see what happens. I tend to have luck resurrecting moss.

Any possibility of a picture?

-Andrew


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

The first time I had flame moss it looked like it died before I saw any positive growth. It turned a brownish/yellow color and I thought all hope was lost. Never bothered pulling it out of the tank and I'm glad I didn't. It started regrowing and looked amazing. I think it took right around a month for the new growth to start.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't think of coming back to this thread after the flow thing was answered. Thanks for commenting and it helped clear a lot up for me. 

cah925-what's awkward is that those little green/yellow stems are now twice to three times the previously mentioned description and they are now normal color that flame moss is. There are also more coming up off of that so I think it has finally adjusted and started growing. 

Hopefully when it grows in, I'll post pictures. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Kyle H (Sep 27, 2008)

cah925 said:


> The first time I had flame moss it looked like it died before I saw any positive growth. It turned a brownish/yellow color and I thought all hope was lost. Never bothered pulling it out of the tank and I'm glad I didn't. It started regrowing and looked amazing. I think it took right around a month for the new growth to start.


same EXACT thing happened to my flame moss I had 4 wpg 40 ppm co2 and incredibly good flow. I threw it in my tank and it turned yellowish brown. about a week later i started to see bright green new growth and it basically took off like a weed from there. Im convinced this moss sp. undergoes an acclimation period


----------

